# Proof Of Alarm Cat?



## ginguar (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi,

I have a R34GTT and i have a decent qoute from Adrian Flux but they are insiting I get proof of the alarm catorgory, since its a import all my documentation is in Japanese! anyone got any advice on how i can get something to say that what it is?


Regards
Ging


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

If you haven't had an alarm fitted in the uk, then it won't be a cat1 or 2.
japanese alarms aren't recognised bt uk insurance companies.
You'll have to fit a cat1 alarm i'm afraid !


----------



## ginguar (Oct 16, 2007)

ah bugger 

ah well thanks for the info


----------

